# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  перенос из одной базы 1с в другую

## musa

Здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста!
 как такой вопрос решить? 
возможно ли перенести все документы и настройки (хотя бы документы) из одной базы 1с Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.19.3) в другую (пустую)?
невозможно сохранить архив!!!

----------


## Julja-fa

копируй 1Cv8.1CD в новую папку и открывай

----------


## musa

> копируй 1Cv8.1CD в новую папку и открывай


 сделал как вы сказали, открыл 1с работает, но когда хочу сделать резервную копию или провести операцию (как закрытие месяца, групповое перепроведение) программа вылетает и пишет "Ошибка СУБД:
Файл базы данных поврежден 'D:\my documents\base\rwc2/1Cv8.1CD'
по причине:
Файл базы данных поврежден 'D:\my documents\base\rwc2/1Cv8.1CD'
"

----------


## Pop4Corn

попробуй:
1. в конфигураторе: администрирование - тестирование и исправление ИБ;
2. Где установлена 8-ка %Program files%\1cv81\bin найди лечилку chdbfl.exe, она вместе с платформой туда ставиться. Мне не раз помагала.

----------


## Julja-fa

> попробуй:
> 1. в конфигураторе: администрирование - тестирование и исправление ИБ;
> 2. Где установлена 8-ка %Program files%\1cv81\bin найди лечилку chdbfl.exe, она вместе с платформой туда ставиться. Мне не раз помагала.


ну конечно уж, это всегда делается в первую очередь, без этого никуда, просто вопрос стоит в теме не правильный получается: "перенос из одной базы 1с в другую"

----------


## musa

из-за чего может возникать такая ошибка 
"Ошибка СУБД:
Файл базы данных поврежден 'D:\my documents\base\rwc2/1Cv8.1CD'
по причине:
Файл базы данных поврежден 'D:\my documents\base\rwc2/1Cv8.1CD'
" 
Вообще о чем это говорит? может проблема в винчестере?

----------


## Julja-fa

даже после chdbfl.exe ИИ

----------


## Kerimov95

Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно перенести все справочники из конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия в УСО

----------


## Julja-fa

на счет стандартного переноса не знаю, сделай правила с помощью конвертации данных и переноси с помощью универсального обмена через xml

----------


## muihzub

Скажите, пожалуйста, на работе и дома стоит лицензилнная версия 1С 8.1 на 2 пользователя. На выходные ношу ключ домой. Можно найти какой-нибудь эмулятор ключей, чтобы не таскать ключ с работы. Или по-другому решить эту проблему.

----------


## Хаос

> Скажите, пожалуйста, на работе и дома стоит лицензилнная версия 1С 8.1 на 2 пользователя. На выходные ношу ключ домой. Можно найти какой-нибудь эмулятор ключей, чтобы не таскать ключ с работы. Или по-другому решить эту проблему.


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=680

----------

